# Rose Red Bull Multicross Ultegra Carbon Dura Ace



## zett78 (27. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320554305178&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Rose Red Bull Multicross Ultegra Carbon Dura Ace

Ich verkaufe hier mein Rose Red Bull Rad Multicross 300 07 mit Carbongabel und Ergon Magnesium Bar  Ends.
Seine Fahreigenschaften lassen sich in einem Satz definieren: Ohne Ende  durch´s Gelände, mit viel Halt auf dem Asphalt!!!
Das Fahrrad ist gebraucht, aber in einem ordentlichen Zustand (siehe  Bilder!). Ein paar Steinschläge sind vorhanden, es wurde ja schließlich auch "benutzt"! 
Die Bremsbeläge müssten demnächst mal erneuert werden.
Die UVP lag bei 1.199 EUR.
Alles weitere entnehmen Sie bitte den  Bildern, für weitere Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung!
Der Versand erfolgt per Iloxx für 44,90 EUR, Selbstabholung ist  natürlich auch möglich. Die Rechnung liegt auch vor und wird  mitgegeben.


Rahmen: WCW 7005 Custommade Aluminium, double-butted
Rahmengröße: 59cm 
Gabel: WCW Cross Carbon Spezial
Steuersatz: WCW sealed
Vorbau: Xtreme Pro verstellbar
Zahnkranz: Shimano Ultegra, 3-fach
Felgen: Xtreme Speed Wheels
Nabensatz: Xtreme Speed Wheels 
Reifen: Continental Country Ride
Tretlager: Shimano Ultegra Hollowtech II
Kette: Shimano Dura Ace
Bremsen: Shimano Deore LX Xtreme
Griffe: Ergon Magnesium Bar Ends
Sattelstange: Extreme Pro
Sattel: Ready for Race Cube
Flaschenhalter
Farbe: gun-metallic-blue


----------

